# Lump at Vaccine Injection Site



## SaintDame (Sep 24, 2017)

Ziggy had his distemper booster yesterday and this afternoon I noticed an approximately golf ball sized lump at the injection site. 

According to the vet and Dr. Google this isn't all that unusual and will most likely go away in a few days but of course worse case scenario is that its infected or a tumor 

Can anyone ease my anxious mind? Has this happened to one of your dogs before? How did it turn out?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

That happened to Bella when I took her in for a Benadryl shot. The vet called it a "sterile injection abscess" and it went away a few weeks later.


----------



## Poppy14 (Apr 13, 2017)

This happened to my terrier mix when she was a puppy (and strangely hasn't happened since). I too panicked, but vet said it was normal and it completely went away within a week.


----------



## Amatae (Jul 31, 2017)

I JUST had this happen to me a few weeks ago. My Belka had his last round of vaccines and this visible lump appeared. I was scared to death - it was very sore too. But within a week or two it disappeared completely. The vet said if I was worried to put an ice pack on it as it was likely just some swelling caused by the shot. Just don't put a lot of pressure around the injection and try to hold/pet/pick him up - in ways that won't touch it. 

Belka is also a bleeder - every time he gets a shot he bleeds. So I don't know if this has anything to do with it possibly being a little more sensitive.


----------



## SaintDame (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone 

Already the swelling is starting to subside.


----------



## cici12 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi 

This happened to my german shepherd pup as well. I took him to get his third shot as a puppy and when we got home he had a huge lump on the back of his neck. 

It was tender to the touch as well but it went away on its own within 7 days. This never happened with any of my other dogs so I was worried as well, the vet assured me he would be fine and he was. 

Hope your baby is doing well.


----------



## Mirzam (Jan 17, 2011)

It's an allergic reaction to the aluminum adjuvant in the vaccine. Aluminum is used in vaccines to create an immune response in the body otherwise the body will likely ignore the antigen. I agree with the cold pack suggestion it will stop the immune response.


----------

